# Is Uber overcharging us?



## Revere (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anybody noticed that Uber is charging drivers 20% commission on the $1 insurance fee ?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

You mean they charge 20% on the "safe rider fee??" I freaking knew it, I just haven't had the time/brains to actually look into the confusing sheet to see if they were levying some taxation upon monies we didn't even make. SCUM BAGS


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Really?!


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

They don't here in Seattle. The safe rider fee is added to miscellaneous on the pay sheet and no commission taken. In the rides section it is added, and subtracted, so a net of zero. It is in the miscellaneous section it is added back.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

They aren't charging the commission on the safe rider fee in Boston either. Uber is doing exactly as SunSmith said here


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

No charge on the fee in Orange County either.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

What possibly he meant was when the total fare including the $1 safe ride fee then taken 20% off then seperate the $1. Uber should seperate the $1 first then take 20%


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

remy said:


> What possibly he meant was when the total fare including the $1 safe ride fee then taken 20% off then seperate the $1. Uber should seperate the $1 first then take 20%


Pretty sure they do, and I think everyone understood that.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

with a net of zero (plus and minus) on the safe driver fee in the commissioned section, 20% of zero = zero + $1 in miscellaneous = $1 (with no commission).


----------



## Amstew (Jun 19, 2014)

Twice now they did not pay my incentives at all, they added them and then subtracted then and I only got 3 of the $1 incentives. I contacted them the second time and they credited it to me the next week. You really have to watch uber, they will keep your money if you don't.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I track all my trips in a spreadsheet that calculates what my net is supposed to be before I get my weekly statement. The commission has always matched up, and it's 20 percent of the fare after the safe rides fee and any reimbursables are subtracted out. 

I did just realize they're charging a commission on the sales tax in Providence, though!


----------



## friedguy44 (Jun 28, 2014)

You guys do know that Uber is taking advantage of all its drivers because we are not employees right? We are going to get 10 99'd from the IRS. 20% is way too much too be taking away from us. Especially considering how low we are charging the customers. Its just not worth it. These guys are smart and drivers are getting the short end of the stick. You may be getting money right now, but you will be giving it all back by the end of tax season. They should only take 5% not 20%. We need to fight back!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I track all my trips in a spreadsheet that calculates what my net is supposed to be before I get my weekly statement. The commission has always matched up, and it's 20 percent of the fare after the safe rides fee and any reimbursables are subtracted out.
> 
> I did just realize they're charging a commission on the sales tax in Providence, though!


That commission on the sales tax is just WRONG. It should be treated like tolls and taken out before they calculate commissions.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

The only ones getting rich are the uber guy and his investors


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

friedguy44 said:


> You guys do know that Uber is taking advantage of all its drivers because we are not employees right? We are going to get 10 99'd from the IRS. 20% is way too much too be taking away from us. Especially considering how low we are charging the customers. Its just not worth it. These guys are smart and drivers are getting the short end of the stick. You may be getting money right now, but you will be giving it all back by the end of tax season. They should only take 5% not 20%. We need to fight back!


Technically you are "1099'd" by Uber, not the IRS. And you're only giving back around 14.2% of your net after deductions.

(Also, for those of you without another job with withholding, remember that "tax season" comes four times a year!)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> That commission on the sales tax is just WRONG. It should be treated like tolls and taken out before they calculate commissions.


I'm going to delve further into this issue...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Actually, I think it makes sense. We have to pay sales tax on our portion, Uber has to pay sales tax on its portion, and Uber collects the sales tax from our portion so we don't have to file the paperwork.


----------



## TriBecka (Aug 6, 2014)

I've noticed the fare that pops up on the screen at the end of the ride is different than the fare that shows up on the dashboard. Maybe this was supposed to be explained to me in the beginning, and my Uber instruction just didn't care. The instruction was in a rush and wasn't interested in explaining much. 

For example if I finish a trip and it says on my Uber App "Fare $20 has been electronically paid."
If I look at it on the dashboard, only $19 shows up as the fare.
On the pay sheet the safe driver fee is added and subtracted, and the 20% subtracted, all from the $19.

So the $20 they show on the app after a trip is a lie. When I emailed for an explanation they told me it was $1 per trip for the safe driver fee. Which didn't make sense at all...


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

The $20 is what the rider is charged which includes the $1 safe rider fee. What you get is 80% of the fare after the $1 safe rider fee is taken out. Depending on your status, you may get the $1 safe rider fee back, but that's only until Aug 31st.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

So on the pay sheet it says Fare 18.00, Rider Fee 1.00, Rider Fee (1.00)?


----------

